# Epecuen - Submerged for 25 years



## neill (Mar 18, 2013)

Something in the Daily Mail today. I can't stand the paper but this was one feature that caught me eye.

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...s-real-life-Atlantis-underwater-25-years.html

Enjoy

N.


----------



## night crawler (Mar 18, 2013)

Well at least Argentina can claim that back now they can leave the Falklands alone.


----------



## Walrus75 (Mar 19, 2013)

Blimey!

Did you notice this follow-on article too? --> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...d-ghost-towns-world.html?ICO=most_read_module
Even more blimey!!


----------



## TeeJF (Mar 19, 2013)

Very interesting.


----------

